# Elected & Scheduled!



## kingcrew4 (Jan 16, 2016)

Incredibly proud and excited to have been notified that my petition has been accepted and I have been elected to receive the Degrees of Freemasonry from Conejo Valley Lodge #807!  My first degree is scheduled for Tuesday, January 26th!


----------



## Randy81 (Jan 16, 2016)

That's great! Congrats brother!


----------



## alterian (Jan 16, 2016)

Congrats, hopefully I can say the same in a week or two.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 17, 2016)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Eugene Cheltsov (Feb 3, 2016)

Congrats Bro!!!


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 4, 2016)

How did your degree go last week?  I hope we can welcome you to the family as a once adopted Brother.


----------



## Eugene Cheltsov (Feb 4, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> How did your degree go last week?  I hope we can welcome you to the family as a once adopted Brother.


Hi Brother!
Two weeks ago I was ennobled in journeyman degree in our Scotchish Rite Lodge...

Week ago I've finished my short film in production...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 6, 2016)

Eugene Cheltsov said:


> Two weeks ago I was ennobled in journeyman degree in our Scotchish Rite Lodge...


Congratulations Brother.


----------



## kingcrew4 (Feb 13, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> How did your degree go last week?  I hope we can welcome you to the family as a once adopted Brother.



The degree went great!  Thank you for asking!


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 13, 2016)

Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 14, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## The Traveling Man (Mar 13, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------

